# Finally giving my superherone a BBW make-over...



## drew_edwards (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, my name is Drew Edwards and I used to post here a few years back. I am also the creator of the long running web comic series "Halloween Man." 

When I first created the comic I was 18 and I originally intended the female lead "Lucy" to reflect not only my love of rockabilly culture but my love of plus-sized women. The artists never could quite draw her as a full-figured woman. So I kind of wussed out and never pressed the issue. So Lucy ended up with the standard comic book build. 

Seen here in art by Terry Parr...







Well, I'm 34 now and a lot more confident. So in a story line later this year, Lucy will finally become the plus-sized powerhouse I always envisioned. 

Seen here in art ALSO by Terry Parr....








(Ignore the double bass, that was thrown in because my wife plays.) 

I am feeling pretty good about this and I guess I just felt like sharing.


----------

